# كيف تحضر محلول سيانيد الصوديم



## fal (13 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

ارجو منكم ان تساعودوني في معرفة تحضير السيانيد



عندي سيانيد الصوديم بودرة اريد ان احضر محلول تركيزة 0.03% 
ماهي طريقة الحساب 
والكمية
وهل عند التحضير يتصاعد غازات سامة 
ارجو ان تفيوني وشكرا:1:


----------



## abue tycer (14 ديسمبر 2009)

لاجل تحضير محلول 1كيلوغرام صوديوم السيانيد تأخذ( 3/10 )غم من السيانيد ويتم الاذابة في 1 كغم ماء


----------



## fal (14 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لك على الرد


----------

